# Don Roley's Koga-ryu History Article



## Dennis_Mahon (Sep 19, 2002)

This is a link to Don Roley's article on the history of the Koga-ryu.

http://www.shinden.pp.fi/kogaryuhistory.html


----------



## tmanifold (Sep 19, 2002)

Don gets a little flack over at E-budo, I am not sure why. (there seems to be a history there) Good article though.

Tony


----------



## Bujingodai (Sep 19, 2002)

Don is quite a knowledgable guy. He is pigheaded and one sided though.
I would say he has more support there than againsts.


----------



## Dennis_Mahon (Sep 23, 2002)

> *Don gets a little flack over at E-budo, I am not sure why.*



The "flack" is the fallout of a long, nasty flame war between Don Roley and Don Cunningham over Don C's assertion that there is an "alliance" between the Bujinkan and Rod Srchanowski's Juko Kai.

It was not a fun event.


----------



## Bujingodai (Sep 23, 2002)

That is a very touchy subject. Don being in Japan should not bother with it. It has nothing really to do with even Hatsumi as silly as that is. 
It is a geographic thing. We have a Shihan who is an obvioius rep of the Buj in the Juko Kai. and vice  versa. This is stated on court papers etc. But wow did that ever get blown out of proportion. Intersting for me though I am in the region that is supportive of Juko Kai
Though I study fake Ninjutsu 
Personally even the Juko Kai has something to offer. Mind you Rod S has quite the list of certificates.


----------



## Jay Bell (Sep 24, 2002)

> Mind you Rod S has quite the list of certificates.



Most of which were either written by himself or given from friends 

Shindo Yoshin ryu menkyo?  HA!


----------



## Dennis_Mahon (Sep 24, 2002)

Let's not start about Juko Kai.  The flame war over on E-Budo was bad enough.  

I made the mistake of trying to make light of it with Don R. over on BudoSeek when he posted the link to his article; suffice to say that he wasn't amused.


----------



## Bujingodai (Sep 24, 2002)

Can't say I am all that upset Roley is cheezed. But you are right there is no need to get the whole Juko Kai thing going again.

I watch myself getting into touchy subjects over on that board. Being as I don't play for the right team anymore I can't afford the arguements.

I have another board for us independents.
http://pub56.ezboard.com/bunitedninjutsuvoice

It used to be the old RSS, Rss was dismantled.


----------



## Don Roley (Sep 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dennis_Mahon _
> 
> *I made the mistake of trying to make light of it with Don R. over on BudoSeek when he posted the link to his article; suffice to say that he wasn't amused. *



Yeah, I should apologize about that. You later stated that you were rather new to e-budo and had not seen several of the threads that had been hijacked and such in Don C's little crusade over several months against Ben Cole, the Bujinkan, the illuminati, myself and anyone else he considered an enemy.

The thing was, he would take any chance he could to make trouble, and he was a member at Budoseek, so the alarms went off in my mind when I saw you mention him. It is not like he needed a chance to jump in and attack me or the Bujinkan. Take a look at the thread I started on the claims of Kazuo Saito in the Bad Budo section. John Lindsey stepped in to put the discussion back on track before it got really out of hand and had to be moved to the NHB&G, where it disapeers after a short while. You will see why I was already expecting Don C to cause trouble on Budoseek even without your mention.

Again, sorry if I offended. I know you were just trying ot make a joke and I _did_ enjoy the comment about astral spies from Ashida Kim you made.


----------



## Dennis_Mahon (Sep 25, 2002)

> *Yeah, I should apologize about that. You later stated that you were rather new to e-budo and had not seen several of the threads that had been hijacked and such in Don C's little crusade over several months against Ben Cole, the Bujinkan, the illuminati, myself and anyone else he considered an enemy.*



No apology necessary; I was far more worried that _I_ had offended you!
I hadn't realized how bad the whole thing had gotten (I've actually been a member over at E-budo for some time- I just don't visit as often as I used to).  I actually was the one who recomended to John Lindsey to create something like the NHB&G in the first place to try and lower the amount of flames that were regularly roasting the Bujinkan Forum (fat lot of good *that* did).



> *The thing was, he would take any chance he could to make trouble, and he was a member at Budoseek, so the alarms went off in my mind when I saw you mention him.*



I had forgotten that he was a member there, too.  Given his behavior over at E-budo, it stands to reason that he might do the same there.



> *Again, sorry if I offended. I know you were just trying ot make a joke and I did enjoy the comment about astral spies from Ashida Kim you made.*



You didn't offend, so don't worry about it.  As to AK, well, everybody else has made the joke, so why not me?:lol:


----------



## arnisador (May 28, 2003)

The current issue of Budo Intl. (June 2003) includes an article on Koga Ryu Ninjutsu.


----------



## Jay Bell (May 28, 2003)

When will the pain stop?


----------



## arnisador (May 28, 2003)

In this case, when they stop making videos of it to sell.


----------



## Phil Elmore (May 29, 2003)

Cool article, Don!


----------



## RyuShiKan (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jay Bell _
> *Most of which were either written by himself or given from friends
> 
> Shindo Yoshin ryu menkyo?  HA! *




 Don't even get me started on "Dr." Sach. :barf: and his bogus certificates, especially his  "Whore House Ryu" certificate:rofl:


----------



## Kirk (May 29, 2003)

Ryushikan, just wanted to say thanks for your assistance (your
PM mailbox was full).

Sorry to go off topic.


----------



## Cryozombie (May 30, 2003)

Don,

Incredible article.  I enjoyed it, and even learned from it.  Thank you very much.


----------

